# Farming cartoon Censorship



## Fossil02818 (May 31, 2010)

Anyone in my old home state of Iowa seen this story?

www.kcci.com/news/longtime-iowa-farm-cartoonist-fired-after-creating-this-cartoon/39337816

seems some folks have pretty thin skin when it comes to pokin fun at Big Ag


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Not amazing......curt shilling comes to mind as do many others.....sad times for the 1st.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

All the more reason to vote for Trump to at least try and change the direction of this country....may not change a thing, but I can guarantee you that it will only get much much worse if another dem is elected.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

"Truth will ultimately prevail where there is pains taken to bring it to light.".................George Washington

" It does not require many words to speak the truth."..................... Chief Joseph


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

He is still putting out some good cartoons,hopefully he gets the last laugh!!!!

https://www.facebook.com/rick.friday.3?pnref=story


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Has nothing to do with democrats, I have a good friend who is an editor at a conservative newspaper, they can be fired for offending any big advertisers. He had to run a double page advertorial for free on the benefits of real estate agents after running a little column of how to sell your own house. The real estate board was going to ban members from advertising in their paper.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Yellow dog journalism in ag magazines is nothing new. When I was row cropping mostly cotton, I used to get "Cotton Grower" and "Cotton Farming" magazines free of charge in the mail. Constantly got those "your free subscription is about to end, send us this card with all your acreage and information right away to keep it coming". Never sent one back. Was talking to the seed and chemical dealer one day about how I kept getting them and didn't know how as I'd never subscribed, he told me they send them to anybody buying cotton seed.

I used to thumb through them and read an article here and there, but they got SO bad that I'd just shake my head and toss them, and finally it got to where I'd just get mad and angry reading them. They were just thinly veiled shill articles that were always pro-big multinational corporation and pro-big farm organization, and pro-big megafarmer, and screw the middle size and small farmer. I didn't need to run my blood pressure up so I started just tossing them in the trash the minute I got back from the mailbox. Total waste of time; I wouldn't line a birdcage with them. I finally wrote them and told them to quit sending me the things-- just ended up as more trash to have to carry out and burn.

I still get some "free" ag-mags, notably "Progressive Farmer" and "Modern Farming" (IIRC) and basically I can read anything of interest in one session on the toilet. Then they go straight into the trash can. PF is basically a joke mag nowdays-- nothing in there unless you're a hobby farmer who's moved straight out here from the city and started a herd of Longhorns on 5-20 acres. Mostly BS. The other one ain't much better. I keep getting the 'your free subscription will end if you don't fill out this card and send us your info right away' but it never seems to stop them even though I NEVER send one in.

The ONLY ag-mag I will pay a subscription for is "Farm Show" magazine, and it's probably 90% farmer-contributed content. They also don't accept ANY paid advertising, which means it's printed on cheap newsprint, not all in color, and only comes out every other month. BUT, it IS worth reading-- can save you money and tons of great ideas from REAL farmers. Certainly more than I can say for the ag-rags that were printed on glossy photo-quality paper in full color, but were nothing but advertising and yellow dog journalism by a bunch of corporate shills.

Later! OL J R


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Heck we even had it on Haytalk where someone went crying to some advertisors about a political post.Advertisor threatened to cancell ad or did??

Thats when the boiler room was created.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Speaking truth to power is always dangerous - even in the supposedly "free speech" USA.

As Luke pointed out above, advertising dollars corrupt journalism. There's a reason Consumer Reports magazine doesn't accept any advertising. That's why I trust their product ratings.

Gary


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

it didn't really look that offensive to me...Farmers have been grumbling about profits since the beginning of time....and the guy didn't even mention GMO anywhere in the cartoon...


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

I did not find it offensive either. Jeesh...

I never lost my job over this, but here it is quite common for lobster fishermen to compare the price of lobster with the price of hamburg, but there is a huge problem with what they do. They are comparing the WHOLESALE price of lobster with the RETAIL price of hamburg...$3.50 a pound; that is NOT what a rancher is making per pound for a carcass of beef. Then you add in the fact that where they fish is not taxed like farmer's land, and that in the height of lobstering even at low lobster prices a lobsterman and his helper (2 guys) can gross $18,000 in 3 days and do so for several weeks...it is pretty hard to feel sorry for them Yeah they have $150,000 lobster boats and pay $2.00 in diesel fuel, but so do we!

Anyway they get upset when you mention they are whining!

You guys have heard me say this before; I can handle the truth just as long as it is spoken. Apparently a seed advertiser lacks the integrity that I have...and the cartoonist.


----------



## atgreene (May 19, 2013)

The only two mags I pay for is Grass Farmer and the best one is Small Farm Journal. SMJ certainly doesn't cater to any business. Grass farmer pushes a few niche products, but it has lots of good info. All the others are just an article written for whomever bought an ad that month.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

http://www.cjr.org/analysis/cartoonist.php


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

The naked truth is always better than the best dressed lie..Truly pathetic how things are .


----------

